# K2.2 is out.



## Thonex (Nov 20, 2006)

Go get it at NI.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks T, I'll let others try it first 

But good to have it.

BTW it doesnt have automapping does it (just being hopeful)


----------



## sbkp (Nov 20, 2006)

94MB!? Holy baloney!


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Nov 20, 2006)

Evan Gamble @ 20th November 2006 said:


> BTW it doesnt have automapping does it (just being hopeful)


From NI's "What's this?":



> *WHAT'S NEW?*
> Enhanced sliced loop handling with drag-and-drop, in-sync preview and more
> 
> Import function now also reads Battery 3 kits/cells as well as DR-008, Pulsar STS, and RGC SFZ
> ...



And one more important thing:



> *UPDATE REQUIRES ACTIVATION!*
> With this update Native Instruments introduces a new and much more convenient activation and update manager system - replacing the old "Registration Tool"
> Whether you install the PC or Mac version, the software will run in the new "Demo Mode" after installation.
> Simply launch the new "NI Service Center" Application which came with the update installer, and follow the instructions to quickly and easily re-activate your product.
> ...


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Nickie.

The ADSR, KSP and group managment updates look cool though.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 20, 2006)

Evan Gamble @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> Thanks T, I'll let others try it first



Me too... I'm in the middle of 2 projects right now... so I don't want to update until they are done... but the downloads are way faster this time around than last time.

Anyone who is going to update... please post your results on the forum.

Thanks,

T


----------



## tgfoo (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll try it out, not like I can mess up any projects I'm working out on my Macbook Pro... :wink:


----------



## Thonex (Nov 20, 2006)

tgfoo @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> I'll try it out, not like I can mess up any projects I'm working out on my Macbook Pro... :wink:



Thanks tgfoo!!


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank's T. :smile:

R


----------



## tgfoo (Nov 20, 2006)

Just a quick report. I just finished installing it a little bit ago. Thus far everything loads and runs fine both in stand alone and in Logic 7.2 on my Macbook. I haven't encountered any problems yet while trying out different things. If there is anything specific you'd like to to try, let me know.

I'll probably install it on my G5 system either tomorrow or wednesday when i get a chance to.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 20, 2006)

tgfoo @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> Just a quick report. I just finished installing it a little bit ago. Thus far everything loads and runs fine both in stand alone and in Logic 7.2 on my Macbook. I haven't encountered any problems yet while trying out different things. If there is anything specific you'd like to to try, let me know.
> 
> I'll probably install it on my G5 system either tomorrow or wednesday when i get a chance to.



Thanks tgfoo for doing all this.

If you get a chance, is it possible to verify the big stuff... like old multies being able to load into the new version and retaining all their settings... ie DFD, sample buffer preload, etc...

Does it have sync to midi clock in stand-alone yet??? (probably not) :roll: 

How does the CPU compare?

Are you heaò˜   J¦¬˜   J¦­˜   J¦®˜   J¦¯˜   J¦°˜   J¦±˜   J¦²˜   J¦³˜   J¦´˜   J¦µ˜   J¦¶˜   J¦·


----------



## misterbee (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm on XP with Cubase.

The output config has changed for Cubase and Nuendo users. Good in the long run - it means one fader for surround instead of 6. The down side is a configuration error popup every time you open an old project that's expecting six channels for surround.

Also when you go to change the configuration in Kontakt itself, it pop's up a warning message about closing and re-opening all instances of K2 to make sure the new config takes effect. It happens each change... so changing the surround to 6 channels makes it happen 6 times.

Will be fine once you don't have to open old stuff again I guess!

R.


----------



## tgfoo (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I got impatient and installed it on my G5 tonight. No noticible differences in CPU usage, if anything 2.2 is slightly better than with 2.1.1, but nothing big. All of my multis loaded up with out any problems (all settings were retained) and installation was easy (I'm really liking NI's Service Center). I haven't yet encountered any glitches yet.

Also, I didn't run into the problem that Dr. Quest had when running it in an old Logic project for the first time, everything ran perfectly smooth for me. This is much better than when they released 2.1 and the first thing it did was crash Logic...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 20, 2006)

tgfoo @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> Well, I got impatient and installed it on my G5 tonight. No noticible differences in CPU usage, if anything 2.2 is slightly better than with 2.1.1, but nothing big. All of my multis loaded up with out any problems (all settings were retained) and installation was easy (I'm really liking NI's Service Center). I haven't yet encountered any glitches yet.
> 
> Also, I didn't run into the problem that Dr. Quest had when running it in an old Logic project for the first time, everything ran perfectly smooth for me. This is much better than when they released 2.1 and the first thing it did was crash Logic...



I'm wondering if it's because I have a default multi that loads when I start a Kontact load. That's what I see until I do the edit click. I think tomorrow I'll save a new blank multi with 2.2 as a default and see if that clears it up.
No other problems though. So far.
J


----------



## Thonex (Nov 20, 2006)

This is all sounding very promising!!!

Anyone know what the new scripting commands are?  

T


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 20, 2006)

Thonex @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> This is all sounding very promising!!!
> 
> Anyone know what the new scripting commands are?
> 
> T



Nothing real exciting like User Functions, New Data Types, or more string operations. There are 2 functions that may make dealing with groups a little easier but I'll need some time to figure out just how valuable these are.

There's a new callback type called on ui_update that seems to trigger when someone changes something on K2's GUI? Again, more thought required to see what if anything we can do with it.

There is now a Engine Parm that allows us to read the state of the Release Trigger 'button?' of a group. This may be helpful for finding groups operating in release mode. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like they did anything about all the problems with the release trigger implementation.

Finally, there is a command to set the 'default' value that a Knob will assume when a user ctl-clicks it.

On the other hand, *so far *it looks like they didn't break anything :neutral: .

Bob


----------



## Thonex (Nov 20, 2006)

Big Bob @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> There's a new callback type called on ui_update that seems to trigger when someone changes something on K2's GUI? Again, more thought required to see what if anything we can do with it.



hhmmmmm... I wonder how this would be different from the _get_param command.... oh... maybe this executes a _get_param automatically when a K2 gui is changed.... hmmmm could be very cool.

heheh... I'm right in the middle of 2 projects... I have to resist the temptation to upgrade... it's tough... but I must resist... it's my rule.."no upgrades in the middle of deadlines."

T


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 21, 2006)

Dr.Quest @ Mon Nov 20 said:


> tgfoo @ Mon Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got impatient and installed it on my G5 tonight. No noticible differences in CPU usage, if anything 2.2 is slightly better than with 2.1.1, but nothing big. All of my multis loaded up with out any problems (all settings were retained) and installation was easy (I'm really liking NI's Service Center). I haven't yet encountered any glitches yet.
> ...


 
This seems to indeed be the problem. If I remove my default multi then the session loads and displays it's instruments correctly. 
Not a big problem but definitely a bug. 
J


----------



## kotori (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm curious about these new scripting features. Is there any chance that someone could post a little list of the new functions/variables?


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Nils,

Just got done answering your email but I hadn't read your post yet. I'll try to attach a .rar of the .pdf but I think it's too big for the forum. If that doesn't work, I'll email it to you as a .rar attachment and hopefully that will work.

God Bless,

Bob

I just checked the forum size limits are too small. check your email I'll send it off in a few minutes.


----------

